# Beaver problems!!!!



## Finger_Mullet

I have a tract of land leased that has beavers. A ton of beavers. I have shot and trapped that little bastards for a couple of years now. I finally gave up and quit hunting one of my stands due to rising water.

Yesterday my fathers cousin called and said he is now having beaver problems. I rode over to his farm. The creek goes under the road via a culverts. Just on the other side of the road he has a cement bridge with several culverts. Just before the bridge he has a woven wire fence to keep the cows in. They have made a dam out of the fence. They have water backed up big time. I figured they had the dam there and used on the other side of the road in the woods. But to my surprise I found the lodge just off the road. I actually walked out on the lodge. 

I told him that I would set some traps and try to solve the problem. 

On my way to church I rode by and saw a head swimming across the beaver pond. I turned around and parked. I didn't see him anymore. I walked over to the lodge and looked across the creek. He was sitting on the bank on the other side. He didn't know I was in the world. He slide down in the water and swam toward me. I took a few steps and he dove. He came up about 20 feet form me and just looked at me. I really don'tt think he could see me or didn't know what I was. I guess he is so used to the cars driving my that he does not pay much attention.
Tomorrow I think I will ride over about dusk dark and put a load of buckshot in him. 

I wonder how many there are? A guy shot one about a month ago. I am hoping that there was only 2 and now only one. What is the odds?

I wish the beavers on my hunting land was that easy to sneak up on. The ones I was lucky enough to shoot was out of a deer stand. I killed 3 one evening. It didn't even put a dent in the population. They have 20-30 acres flooded on my hunting land. The undergrowth is so thick around the creek it is hard to get to. 

Any suggestions on thinning the beavers?

Darin


----------



## ASK4Fish

trap them or shot them...live traps don't work and relocating doesn't work...they'll make it back home before you do...although its unlikely you'll kill them all...theres a good chance you can kill them anytime you see them...but more will always come in an area they're present...its sort of brutal...but if they're a nussance to you its the only way...


----------



## FingerMullet

Plant some rice and corn and take up Duck hunting.


----------



## hokieboy

Do beavers have any natural predators? What would eat a beaver...


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*Natural Predators*

I know bobcats love beavers. I am not sure if a bobcat could tackle a beaver. There are bobcats down where I hunt but that do not seam to be thinning them out any. Anything that goes in the water with a beaver is at a strong disadvantage. I would hate to wrestle a beaver. 

There are a ton of ducks where I hunt. They stay in the swamp the beavers made. I just don't duck hunt. A game warden used to hunt it but he moved to another county and does not live in the area anymore. We are not in a flyway so we have far fewer ducks than the coast of NC. 

The problem is the little $hits have the creek flooded into a pasture and a corn field. The farmer needs to fix the problem. If they would move up the creek 50 yards we would not have a problem with them. 

Anyway, I hope to shoot one on the next hour or so. I will post my results.

Darin


----------



## sandcruiser

*beavers are a*

wood duck hunter's best friend, however, I hunted an area that the owner gave me permission under one condition, you got it, that I take out the beavers. 
I did just as Finger Mullet intends to do, camped out on em at dusk. They come out like clockwork. I did my sniping with a 22-250. Bad medicine on beavers. It appears to me that two more show up for every one you take out. What's up with that.
I have an uncle that has read up on beavers extensively and he loaths them. His conclusion: you can't beat them, they just keep on coming to the spots instinctively from other areas.


----------



## George Gravier

Hokieboy I am really holding back, but i would love to post an answer to your question:redface:


----------



## Sea2aeS

you know, electricity kills anything, including beavers in the water ever thought about getting a generator, setting up a fuse to pop after a while that you can reset, and electrocuting the bastards. imagine a bug zapper converted into the water. Its not like you fish the area, so your not really doing any damage. that or go in, and blow up the dams, burn em out, destroy the place.


----------



## FingerMullet

Hokieboy, shaved ones are the best..


----------



## surfsidesativa

I saw the title of this thread and thought I could add some great insight... Then I realized you guys were talking about animals


----------



## ASK4Fish

FingerMullet said:


> Hokieboy, shaved ones are the best..


lol i was thinkin the same thing


----------



## hokieboy

HAHAHA.   I figured i could get some good responses there...


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*Beavers*

I have to regroup. I am going to take a 12ga tomorrow. The sapling trees and too thick around the pond. It is going to be hard to get a rifle bullet thru the brush. I think I will try a 12 with 4 buck. 

Any other suggestions?

I went out this evening after work. I only had like 10 minutes before I had to take my son to baseball sign ups. I will have longer tomorrow.

Wish me luck!!

Darin


----------



## Kenmefish

Call the Game Warden and get the name of a trapper. My cousin traps in Madison County on his land and for anybody else who calls him. He got 15 in one night on one site last week.
If they have 25 acres backed it is at least that many there so you need a Pro trapper.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp

have a beaver shooting party, n if u ever need some help to take out them ducks just let me knowopcorn:


----------



## Fish Hunter

Soak a couple heads of lettuce in antifreeze. Leave close by the beaver slide.

End of problem.


----------



## FingerMullet

Wished I had "excessive" beaver problems. 
Pay me to come up there.. Beavers run from me !


----------



## DORIGHT

hokieboy said:


> Do beavers have any natural predators? What would eat a beaver...


                 NEED I SAY MORE !!!!!!!!


----------



## drhnter

*I have been*

known to "dine" on beaver  and yes some have been furrier then others ..just have a beer chaser ready :beer:


----------



## KT_UMCP

You guys a freakin hillarious!!


----------



## barty b




----------



## hustlur

An 80 year old man goes in to the doctor for his annual check up. The doctor asks him how hes doing? the man replies " i have a hot 20 year old wife and she is pregnant with my child" hows that....

The doctor thinks for a moment and says " i have a friend about your age who is an avid hunter and never misses the opening of beaver season. This season the old fella accidentily picked up his cane instead of his rifle. sure enough he comes across a magnificent male beaver. realizing his mistake he instead raises his cane and yells out BANG BANG. at the same time 2 shots ring out and the beaver falls dead" what do you think of that the doctor asks?....

the old man replies " sounds to me like someone else pumped a couple rounds into that beaver "

My point exactly says the doctor......


----------



## drhnter

hustlur said:


> An 80 year old man goes in to the doctor for his annual check up. The doctor asks him how hes doing? the man replies " i have a hot 20 year old wife and she is pregnant with my child" hows that....
> 
> The doctor thinks for a moment and says " i have a friend about your age who is an avid hunter and never misses the opening of beaver season. This season the old fella accidentily picked up his cane instead of his rifle. sure enough he comes across a magnificent male beaver. realizing his mistake he instead raises his cane and yells out BANG BANG. at the same time 2 shots ring out and the beaver falls dead" what do you think of that the doctor asks?....
> 
> the old man replies " sounds to me like someone else pumped a couple rounds into that beaver "
> 
> My point exactly says the doctor......


GOOD ONE !!!!!!   ROFLMAO


----------



## chigger bait

The best way to get rid of beavers is to destroy their dam and hooches.

The most efficient way to do that is with a back or trac hoe.

When I ran a farmers cooperative in Alamance County NC, I had a flue cured tobacco farmer, over in Orange County that was having the same problem, that you are speaking of.

They flooded out 20 acres of his best production ground.

Nothing worked until he brought the heavy equipment in.

No prisoners were taken.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*Problem solved for now.*

A 12 ga with 4 buck tends to play hell on breavers. They don't like it at all. 

We torn the dam out last week with a back hoe and it is yet to be rebuilt or even messed with.

I either killed them all or the ones left decided they didn't like where they lived and moved on. I guess they got tired of dodging buck shot and watching out for conibear and leg hold traps. 

Darin

Darin


----------



## Ryan Y

*MMMM BEaver*

I rarely hunt Darin, But there is something good about beaver.....

Thats the one thing that the Hottie doesn't mind me eating!


----------

